# Norm: What I saw today



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Was cruising thru youtube and found some woodworking vids. One of them was Norm(about 30 y/o??) building a trestle table. It was in his old shop and he was even using a Shopsmith. Had to look twice wasn't sure what I was seeing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What!! No link?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You should have copy/paste the link here


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Howie! Get us that link !
(I miss Norm on TV something fierce)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah, thanks so much Dusty; for allowing me to take a trip down memory lane.
it goes to show how Norm, built furniture, with basic power tools,stanley chisels, shop smith, wobble dado blade,
not l.v. 300.00 rabbit planes,ashley iles chisels and so on. there's just something great how Norm presents his work and methods. unlike the other guys, not mentioning who they are. but i guess it's better than nothing.
but i sure do miss the likes of Norm.
thanks again dusty for reminding me of what used to be; i'll save this site for further previews


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting that link Dusty. I humbly appologize to all LJ's for commiting that grevieous error.(now if I could only learn to spell)
I finally got to see a new episode of Rough Cut,Saturday. While I think it was an improvement over last years I came to the realization he will never be another Norm.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link Dusty.

Norm is the epitome of "old school", and I miss those times badly.

doordude hit it on the head when he said that Norm just presented his work & methods differently.

I don't have any of the current paid internet woodworking class subscriptions, but if old Norm offered one, I'd be the first in line.

I thought I saw them all, but if any of you guys find any more hidden gems like this one, PLEASE link us up.

Thanks.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Norm before delta tools took over. He started out like most of us using tools we could afford at the time and get the better machines when we could, only exception he did not have to buy them.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like Norm too and I'll take a look. Thanks


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That's not Norm! That guy's too good looking!


----------

